#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  What are the marketing strategies for a startup business?

## Bhavya

Marketing is essential for any businesses, but it's much more important for startup businesses. People probably won't purchase your products or services, unless they know about your startup and what you offer through it. Thus, Marketing is very important to make awareness about your startup. Do you guys know any marketing strategies for a startup business?

----------

